# OKCpedia > Restaurants & Bars >  Amici in Movimento

## catcherinthewry

This is a former food truck that took the former Old Germany space in Choctaw. I went to it on Wednesday and really enjoyed it. I had the Italian Beef Sandwich and my wife had the Italian Sausage Pasta. We both enjoyed our meal. We also had the loaded fries as an appetizer but I can't recommend it. The fries were too thin for my taste and were too crispy. We would definitely go back though.

----------

